# Found my dog



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I looked everywhere last week for him- finally found him.[attachment=0:31069f5a]P1000233.jpg[/attachment:31069f5a]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, he was gone a week. :shock: That means you haven't bathed since ........ You may want to check for a pulse on him, he looks dead.  :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea- I do stink and the dog a week later still looks like it's dead.[attachment=0:1bq2ldxq]P1000179_1.jpg[/attachment:1bq2ldxq]


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad you found him and that he'll be ok.

Rick


----------

